

Ask YC: Recommendations for a Canadian-accessible merchant account provider? - egmike

Hi all,&#60;p&#62;I've been trying to find a good merchant account for a Canada-based SaaS startup (the payments will be in US though). I plan on using a service like Spreedly as a gateway, but I'm not sure which merchant account to choose.&#60;p&#62;I was looking at BeanStream, but are there any other good/better ones that can be used from Canada?&#60;p&#62;One other thing is that the volume will be quite low at first, as I won't be doing a big release at the start. That being said, if there's a merchant account provider that is "startup friendly" (e.g. low/no monthly fees for the first few months or while volume is low, etc.), then that would be great.&#60;p&#62;Any suggestions/advice/experience or warnings on this?
======
togasystems
I currently use Moneris for an e-commerce site. The application took over 2
months and their fees are quite high. They use PayPal Payment Pro Flow as
their gateway. That was probably the only high point on this company as it was
easy to integrate with Magento.

For my next startup, I plan on using Pay Pal's simple merchant account. It is
easy to setup and has no monthly fees.

Let me know what you end up with.

------
Rust
I've gone through <http://www.merchant-accounts.ca/> in the past.

